# Christina can SING!



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Holy cow. I saw this link on TGP and had to post it here. This performance gave me goose bumps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz1QHfOYTxc


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Holy cow. I saw this link on TGP and had to post it here. This performance gave me goose bumps.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz1QHfOYTxc


Your link didn't work 

[youtube=Option]jz1QHfOYTxc[/youtube]


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

oops. Thanks, Starbuck. :smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I've always though she has amazing pipes. She has said she regreted doing Genie in a Bottle and being pidgeonholed into that Britney sort of catagory. Now she can finally do what she wants.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes, she can sing. I've had many a conversation that she shouldn't be clumped in with the rest of pop princesses.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope that as she grows up she begins to lean away from pop and into more soulful music like this. She really can sing!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

A girl's gotta eat!
The way the "industry" is sometimes you gotta do what pays the bills to allow you to do what you really want or are capable of. (kinda like the rest of us!) She's lucky that she's physically attractive as well as talented. In today's market I doubt Janis Joplin would ever see the light of day regardless of her talent. 
Same thing for the men. I got a whole new respect for John Mayer's abilities after seeing the Clapton Crossroads video. Up to that point I just thought he was a run of the mill pop star. Unfortunately you have to be "marketable" and real talent is unfortunately optional. 
Nice to see a few with real talent squeak through!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm glad the smoke finally cleared so we could see her pipes! :smile:

Just kiddin. I agree - she's in a different class than the Brittneys, Taylor Swifts etc . I'm just not a fan of the material that she's done so far.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

the first time i heard her on the radio...i knew she would be a star...i thought she was a much older seasoned pro...not a 15 year old mousekateer...i watched a documentary on her...she was heavily influenced by etta james...an awesome set of pipes...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I'm glad the smoke finally cleared so we could see her pipes! :smile:
> 
> Just kiddin. I agree - she's in a different class than the Brittneys, Taylor Swifts etc . I'm just not a fan of the material that she's done so far.


HA I was just thinking that it must be hard to sing sucking in all that vegetable oil smoke.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

yep..compared to others of her generation, she his georgous AND can king like crazy unlike Spears or Jessica Simpson...wich can sing from time to time, but her breast seem to be more in the limelight then her carreer in the last few years.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

just practicing posting a vid...

[YOUTUBE]Kaej4Wjkj1Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kaej4Wjkj1Q[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kaej4Wjkj1Q&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kaej4Wjkj1Q&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kaej4Wjkj1Q

holy frig...i suck at posting youtube vids...ha ha ha


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

yup no surprises there. only thing she had in common with the others is the way her studio marketed her.
The music definitely comes first for her, not the dancing or other distractions.

More like Mariah than Britney IMO.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> More like Mariah than Britney IMO.


Yes..but let's hope she does'nt follow in Mariah's footstep career wise and become a "singing striper" basicaly...real shame


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

al3d said:


> Yes..but let's hope she does'nt follow in Mariah's footstep career wise and become a "singing striper" basicaly...real shame


I could live with it  I like being able to see her talents as well as hear them!
Could be much worse...like becoming a cheesy lounge singer doing bad covers and Disney tunes like Celine. Que c’est dommage!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

She has amazing pipes. I first noticed her pipes when she did Lady Marmalade for Moulin Rouge. I've never considered her as one of the trashy pop stars like Britney Spears. Ok, briefly during the "Dirty" period, but only briefly.


----------

